# Corn and Soy Allergies



## Doe in the kitchen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok first of all I'am new to this site. I hope that it is ok to post this here I didn't know where else it would fit in, so here it goes.

I'am NOT Gluten Intolerent however I do have other food allergy's that can  make things alittle difficult. I can not eat Corn and Soy (without serious problems) which unfortunatly is in everything! does anybody have any ideas for recipes that do NOT contain soy and corn? I have no problem making sauces from scratch I just need some recipe ideas and the recipes themselves.I'am quickly running out of dinner ideas please if anyone can help I would reatly appreciate it-Thanks


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to DC! There are many folks who are soy intolerant on the list. Look through some of the recipe files (I'm thinking the Ethnic ones) and you might get some ideas. Check out the Today's Menu as well. If you ask, people will usually post the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2013)

Doe in the kitchen said:


> Ok first of all I'am new to this site. I hope that it is ok to post this here I didn't know where else it would fit in, so here it goes.
> 
> I'am NOT Gluten Intolerent however I do have other food allergy's that can  make things alittle difficult. I can not eat Corn and Soy (without serious problems) which unfortunatly is in everything! does anybody have any ideas for recipes that do NOT contain soy and corn? I have no problem making sauces from scratch I just need some recipe ideas and the recipes themselves.I'am quickly running out of dinner ideas please if anyone can help I would reatly appreciate it-Thanks



There are so many that I don't even know where to start.  Give us some ideas of the kinds of food you enjoy, such as seafood, stews, pasta, meat and sides, veggies, salads, beans, rice, deserts, etc.  

What are you looking for?  Breakfast, lunch, dinner, low fat, cheesey, sweet, Asian, Italian, French, poultry, beef, etc.  I and many on this site know how to prepare, and cook so many things that you could literally eat something different every night of a year, maybe more.

Let us know what you're interested in and we'll jump in with ideas and recipes.

Here's one that's easy, and yummy.  It's a rice casserole, but made on top of the stove (my own adaptation).  We call it Ralph, as that's what my wife's brothers and sisters named it when it was brought home from a pot luck their mother had attended.  The name stuck.

Ralph:
Ingredients:
1 onion, diced
1 stalk celery, sliced thin
2 pkgs. Lipton's Chicken Noodle Soup
1 cup long-grain brown rice
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
3 cups water.

Brown the ground beef and break into small chunks.  While the ground beef is browning, lightly salt it.  Slice the celery and dice the onion.  Place all of the ingredients into a pot.  Add the browned ground beef.  Stir to distribute all of the ingredients.  Bring to a boil.  Turn down to simmer, and cover the pot.  Simmer for 45 minutes.  Serve with butter and a green veggie.

Recipe 2 - Steak Au Poivre with duxcell stuffed, baked potato stuffed potato

Ingredients:
1 medium potato per person
12 oz. raw mushrooms, washed
1 well marbled ribeye, preferably with the bone on, per person
Coarse grind black pepper
1 medium yellow onion, peeled and minced
Salt
Butter

Remove a circular plug lengthwise from each potato with an apple core removal tool.  Mince the mushrooms and combine with the onion in a pre-heated skillet, over medium heat.  Add two tbs. butter to the pan.  Saute until the mushrooms and onion are lightly cooked.  Cut the plugs in half.  Wash the potatoes and fill each with a tablespoon full of the mushroom filling.  Place the plugs in each side to seal the wholes.  Place in a 425 degree oven and bake for 45 minutes.

twenty minutes before the potatoes are done, preheat a dry, heavy frying pan over medium-high heat.  Lightly salt the steaks, and sprinkle pepper liberaly over both sides.  Rub a light coating of oil over the pan surface.  Place the steaks into the hot pan and cook for about 3 1/2 minutes per side.  Remove and place on a platter until the potatoes are finished.  Sever steaks with a pat of garlic butter on top and your favorite steak sauce on the side.

There, that'll give you a start.

Ok, everyone, put in a couple of recipes, any kind.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2013)

Check out the Health, Nutrition and Special Diets thread.  If you don't find what you're looking for, please ask!

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Doe in the kitchen (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank You to everyone that responded so quickly and helped to point me in the right direction.I'am still trying to learn how to navigate around the site so please bare with me. Everyone has been so helpful already,I looked on here earlier and found a great sounding idea for dinner Redbeans and rice thanks so much!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2013)

Doe in the kitchen said:


> Thank You to everyone that responded so quickly and helped to point me in the right direction.I'am still trying to learn how to navigate around the site so please bare with me. Everyone has been so helpful already,I looked on here earlier and found a great sounding idea for dinner Redbeans and rice thanks so much!


I made Bombay Potatoes on Saturday as a main dish. I added some greens and beans to it, as well as some paneer cheese. Take a recipe you might like and make it your own by changing things up.


----------

